# Sears SS12 Cultivator parts.



## cavry (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking for Sears Mod. # 917.60605 part # 606A121 Shank Clamp w/set screw. These were produced about 1967. I need a set of 6 and would also like to find a set of gauge wheels in good condition, Part # 575PA35. Thanks!


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

google "vintage sears parts"..lots of sites there that seem to have older sears parts...i'll bet someone here will be able to lead you to a good source


----------

